# Happy birthday herb



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks like Herb didn't get a Happy Birthday as he hides his Birthday in his info, but two other New Years Birthdays gave him away.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hey Herb...
....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Happy birthday Herb.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Herb. Have a great birthday. That's an order!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy birthday, Herb.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday !!



Gary


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Herb, you what the alternative to birthday's are don't you??

Now celebrate!!!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Herb!!

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sure jumped the gun on this...
this ain't suppose to happen 18 May....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey thanks guys, I'll take it, Get another one in May 18 th, on Mt. St. Helens Day, the day she blew her top.

I think the confusion was my mistake when I was congratulating the other New Years Birthdays I noted that it was my 17th anniversary of retiring, on 1-1-2000. I retired on that date so I could remember what day it was that I retired, and for tax purposes too.

Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy birthday Herb. Hope you had a good one. :smile:


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Happy retirement birthday Herb,& may you enjoy many more Retirement Days. Jamesjj.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday Herb ! 
That's not very nice hiding your Bday from the people who love you :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rainman 2.0 said:


> happy birthday herb !
> That's not very nice hiding your bday from the people who love you :grin:


he wasn't....
Keep reading...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Happy Anniversary on your retirement...! ! !


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> he wasn't....
> Keep reading...


My bad . Well just in case I pass away suddenly, happy Birthday in advance then Herb .


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

A little late, but happy birthday, Herb.


----------

